# Looking for a Job in Singapore



## mirza_ismail (Sep 5, 2013)

I am interested in working and relocating to Singapore. Currently I am working in Dubai. I have degrees in Business Administration and Commerce, and have worked across all levels of the industry from grassroots through to senior management. Among other achievements, I have been responsible for successfully starting up new international business offices and departments, coordinating business units, implementing wide-reaching HR initiatives and generating unprecedented profits.

I have been to Singapore in job search during March 2010 - Dec 2010. But there was nationalization going on during that time. I would like to know whether the situation has changed or I have any chance in getting a job there otherwise.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If by "nationalization" you mean rule changes making it harder to hire foreigners, this has indeed changed - for the worse!
But there are still foreigners hired and coming to Singapore for employment. An open, globalised economy cannot do without.
If you are really as successful as you claim, you certainly know how to apply for jobs. Do that and you'll see!


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Singapore Government has in place some measures but it targets mainly lower income brackets to a limited extent. Talent is always needed where its perceived needed. Keep trying. Person with the strongest will, or in this case perseverance, wins. With Singapore's need to replenish due to, lack of its own people reproducing to replace its numbers and maintain voter support, there is nothing soon to indicate a real clamp down. Keep trying as the British population close to tripled in a short span of time. I am sure I.I.T. graduates would be even more in demand than M.I.T. grads.


----------

